# N.J. - LEXI-Female Golden Ret. Mix at Bergen shelter in Teteboro, NJ



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. the three NJ Golden Ret. Rescues.*

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16019042

Lexi

Bergen County Animal Shelter
Teterboro, NJ
201-229-4600 
[email protected] 

Lexi 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 76224 .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Lexi.Adopted from North Shore as a puppy, Lexi came to us when her family split up. She had lived with a pure-bred golden retriever male. He was placed with breed rescue, but they didn't have the room to take a mixed breed, so Lexi came to us. Lexi weighs 56 pounds and is 6 years old. She was very frightened when she arrived at the shelter, and it took us a while to gain her trust, but she has improved greatly. She's still nervous of strangers and new situations, but she didn't show any aggression during her evaluation. Lexi's adopter should have some previous dog owning experience and be comfortable working with a shy dog. click here for general adoption info .Lexi is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 
.My Contact InfoBergen County Animal Shelter
Teterboro, NJ
201-229-4600
Email Bergen County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Bergen County Animal Shelter 
Share on Facebook


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a pretty girl - look at those eyes! I hope she finds a terrific home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexi*

What a beautiful girl!

I hope one of the NJ rescues I emld. takes her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexi*

None of the rescues I emld. about Lexi have replied.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Lexie is no longer in the shelter.
She has been direct adopted by a family, and is doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Thank you so much for checking on Lexie and for the good news!!


----------

